
  The 10 Commandments of the Social Web - markbao
http://www.socialtimes.com/2008/07/social-web/
======
omouse
Please, no more lists.

------
biznickman
Why no lists? This is a good one :)

~~~
unalone
No it's not. It's a ton of filler that doesn't apply anywhere. You can name
successful sites that defy every one of these rules.

Lists in general are never good. People with decent ideas write ARTICLES. Not
LISTS.

~~~
biznickman
Well obviously they dont need to follow every rule but these are good ones to
listen to ... Just because the site is successful doesn't mean they shouldn't
use this.

"Lists in general are never good" ... Why is that? Are lists generalizations?

~~~
unalone
Yes. Usually they are.

Especially "Top 10" lists, because packing lists into such a cookie cutter
format means you tend to skimp on at least a few of the list points.

